# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  villaboard or Blueboard

## m6sports

im about to strip the walls in the bathroom and im not sure what to buy. my tiling friend says either one if fine to use he told me that alot of jobs his going to in sydney are now using blueboard and he hasnt had any trouble  
also i was told by my local boral store that i shouldnt use Stud Adhesive because it wont allow for any movment in the house and my cause the tiles to crack over time

----------


## cravenhaven

Download the guides from the CSR or BGC web sites about how to install villaboard/cemintel/durlaliner...."fibro". They give really good advice and almost step by step instructions.
Most importantly they stress "DO NOT USE ANY GLUE/ADHESIVE WHEN FIXING THE SHEET" if it is to be tiled.

----------


## Black Cat

I'm going for plaster, mainly because all the measurements have been calculated on a 10 ml addition, rather than the 7 ml addition relating to Villaboard (and some of those measurements are fairly critical). So I guess it depends on how much 'play' you have in your arrangements.

----------


## Vernonv

> I'm going for plaster....

   I hope you mean the water resistant stuff. The normal stuff will fall apart before the water even touches it.  :Smilie:

----------


## m6sports

thickness doesnt matter for me its just what material to use 
ive read before on the forum that tile adhesive wont stick to blueboard  
but is this correct ?

----------


## Haveago1

I was told by the tile shop that tile adhesive won't stick to blueboard and would not be covered by any warranty if it failed. As pointed out on this forum, however, even if a warranty claim was successful that would just mean they would replace the adhesive, not new tiles and labour.  
I did a test on some offcuts and after it was set the advesive separated (with a LOT of effort), from itself but left a good coating on the two bits of blueboard. That is, it did not let go of the blueboard but split down the middle of the adhesive itself. 
Don't know if there would be any advantages in using blueboard in a bathroom given the 'potential' risk, so why would you? 
I only considered as I already had it and it was in longer sheets (so less joins) than tile underlay. In the end I just used normal tile underlay for piece of mind.

----------


## m6sports

thanks Haveago1 and everyone else 
i think im going to go with villaboard but not not sure what thickness to use 
the tiles im using are a large 300 X 600 and im worried that the 6mm villaboard might not hold all that weight 
will 6mm do or would the 9mm stuff be better

----------


## Black Cat

> I hope you mean the water resistant stuff. The normal stuff will fall apart before the water even touches it.

  Yes, I know that. But thanks. Some would not have thought it through.

----------


## Vernonv

> the tiles im using are a large 300 X 600 and im worried that the 6mm villaboard might not hold all that weight 
> will 6mm do or would the 9mm stuff be better

  There is a mass limit that determines whether you should use 6 or 9 mm villaboard. 20kgm2 seems to ring a bell (dependent on stud spacing also).  
We used the same size tiles as you on our bathroom and toilet and I weighed the tiles and worked out the mass per m2 and it was under the limit, so went with 6mm board. 
I'll see if I can find the info ...

----------


## Haveago1

_the tiles im using are a large 300 X 600 and im worried that the 6mm villaboard might not hold all that weight 
will 6mm do or would the 9mm stuff be better_  
I don't know that the size of the tiles will make that much difference to the overall weight hanging on the wall - its all the same square meterage of coverage with the only difference being how much do the grout lines account for...unless these larger tiles are much thicker than smaller tiles I suppose..... 
The most important factor I would think is how well (and how 'frequently') the board is fixed to the wall. 
I don't know offhand what the price difference is between 6 and 9 mm villaboard, but if it is worrying you go for the thicker one just for peace of mind if it is not exponentially more expensive.

----------


## Vernonv

> I'll see if I can find the info ...

  Couldn't find exactly what I was after but I found this - James Hardie
Villaboard Thickness // Max tile thickness @ 600mm stud cts // and 450mm stud cts
6 // 9 // 13
9 // 13 // 18  
and from here : http://www.cemintel.com.au/SiteMedia...l%20JULY09.pdf 
was this *TILED AREAS.* Position fasteners at 200mm centres maximum at sheet edges and ends, internal and external angles as well as in the body of the sheet. CeminSeal™Wallboard, to be used as a substrate for tiling, must be fixed to the framing with nails or screws. Use of stud adhesive is NOT acceptable. These fixing details are suitable for wall tiles up to 20kg/m2 in weight. For wall tiles up to 32kg/m2, sheets must be fixed at 100mm maximum centres to all studs.

----------


## m6sports

going to settle with 6mm as its going to take a coulpe of weeks before they get the 9mm in if i order it  
ive just bought some nails but looking at the website it says to use 2.8mm nails and ive bought 2.5mm 
should i take them back or will they be fine to use

----------

